# Wood for reptile enclosures?



## CarlosTheSnake (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey all,
does anyone know a good place to buy climbing wood for reptile enclosures? I'd like some big pieces for a darwin carpet python in a 90x60x40 enclosure


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 12, 2021)

You can always get some fallen branches and sticks from the wild so long as they aren't being used and it isn't a national park, state forest etc, otherwise I'm not really sure, there are pieces for sale on gumtree here and there but I don't know anyone selling it as a company. Id recommend checking out facebook marketplace and gumtree


----------



## pwood (Nov 15, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Hey all,
> does anyone know a good place to buy climbing wood for reptile enclosures? I'd like some big pieces for a darwin carpet python


Reptile stores sell some nice pieces but they can be a bit pricey (if your in melb i know amazing amazon has heaps). However I would probably just get wood from fallen branches in parks, soak them in boiling water to get rid of any unwanted insects!


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Nov 15, 2021)

poppywood said:


> Reptile stores sell some nice pieces but they can be a bit pricey (if your in melb i know amazing amazon has heaps). However I would probably just get wood from fallen branches in parks, soak them in boiling water to get rid of any unwanted insects!


will i have to worry about fungi or anything or will the water kill it?

i also want some big pieces lol i dont think they'll fit in my sauce pan


----------



## pwood (Nov 15, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> i also want some big pieces lol i dont think they'll fit in my sauce pan


Just place the wood in a large tub and pour the boiled water over it a few times!


----------



## Vixen. (Nov 15, 2021)

Boil water in your jug, or use a big saucepan then carefully pour it over the wood, do it in sections so you make sure you're doing whole thing, leave out in sun to dry, job done.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 15, 2021)

the easy way to kill bugs is to put your branch in a black plastic bag in the sun for a few days.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd recommend checking places like Gumtree and Facebook Marketplace. I'm often surprised by some of the deals you can find on there.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 20, 2022)

You could try your local tree lopper, (arborist). They usually put everything through a wood chipper, but might be able to find one or two branches for you.


----------



## Dustproof (Jan 24, 2022)

I second what Vixen says, I use sticks and Branches fallen from trees. I clean them with boiling water and leave in the sun until the wood dries out, this way you can get decent sizes and choose. Pet shops have driftwood and anything of a decent size is expensive. You just need to make sure the wood is not carrying anything that will affect your animal, by using boiling water you will kill anything on the wood and is why you need to make sure you do a thorough job.


----------

